
Tracking the Trackers: using machine learning to aid ethical decisions - driminicus
https://f-droid.org/2020/01/16/tracking-the-trackers.html
======
motohagiography
There are at least a couple commercial offerings that do something similar.

There are non-trivial challenges in identifying qualitative code behaviour
with static analysis, then the problem of whether you can dynamically exercise
a sufficient majority of code paths in a program and classify the results is
also a hard one.

This can work well as an open source project because it's basically an
advisory tool where the user takes on the risk and ownership of the results.
Commercially this is hard because the confusion matrix of the classifier is
going to exclude customers with a high sensitivity to false-negatives. Great
project, and good to move the state of the art on this forward.

